# Anyone have experience with exterior house paint?



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

We're getting ready to have the exterior of our house painted. The house is primarily brick with some vinyl. The painter I plan to use suggested several paint types for the brick: sherwin williams Duration, emerald, or super paint. Is there really a significant difference in the three? Super paint is about $10/gal cheaper than the next.


----------



## CamaroGuy (Oct 11, 2019)

Did your painter tell you to use a primer on the brick? Make sure the brick is primed with Loxon primer if you are using Sherwin Williams paint. Super Paint will be fine on top of the Loxon. Hope this helps.


----------



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

CamaroGuy said:


> Did your painter tell you to use a primer on the brick? Make sure the brick is primed with Loxon primer if you are using Sherwin Williams paint. Super Paint will be fine on top of the Loxon. Hope this helps.


Thanks and yes, I'm using loxon to prime the brick first. Seems like there isn't enough difference from what I've read and what you just said to justify anything more than super paint. I hate painting brick but we inherited it this way so I want to make sure it lasts. It's expensive!


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Our house is being painted as we speak. One coat loxon masonry primer and 2 coats of superpaint. I think they backrolled one of the top coats not sure though.

The paint I really wanted to try was the Romabio silicate paint. No one around here was familiar with it.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

A good quality primer will make an inexpensive paint adhere better than an inexpensive primer and expensive paint. Depending on the color that you choose, you may want a paint with more solids that make up the pigments in the paint. As others have mentioned in the thread, loxon masonry primer + 2 coats of super paint would be fine. You shouldn't have to repaint for at least 15+ years unless you want to change your color. That's how long SW warrants their paint for.


----------



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

Colonel K0rn said:


> A good quality primer will make an inexpensive paint adhere better than an inexpensive primer and expensive paint. Depending on the color that you choose, you may want a paint with more solids that make up the pigments in the paint. As others have mentioned in the thread, loxon masonry primer + 2 coats of super paint would be fine. You shouldn't have to repaint for at least 15+ years unless you want to change your color. That's how long SW warrants their paint for.


Good advice. Thanks a lot. Our painter came to power wash yesterday and should be back Monday to start. He specified loxon primer in his quote so I'm glad to hear that is recommended. I'll just go with 2 coats of super paint then. We ended up going with SW7056 Reserved White and plan to use that on both the brick and vinyl gables so it really shouldn't have much pigment in it. Wanted to steer clear of any dark colors for fear it would absorb too much heat and warp the siding on the gables.


----------

